# any predictions? and a story



## PhilaBottles (Jan 21, 2006)

hey everyone. just in case you didnt see Georges post about his listings...HERE ARE THE AUCTIONS i really cant wait to see what the EC WARE pony sells for. I remember poopin my pants when he pulled it out. Any predictions? I have the same exact MB ROBERTS bottle. It was virtually next to his, it just rolled toward me calling my name []. 

 todays adventure sucked. sorry no pics, but ill be descriptive. we found out about a place called dinosaur lake. 

 Dinosaur Lake was a swimming hole located on the border between Philadelphia and Bensalem, Pa.
 Standish Forde Hansell was a pleasant man with a playful imagination. He was known for his many "eccentric" ideas around town.

 When he decided to build a pond on his family's farm, he had the idea to drive an old fire truck out into the field where he wanted the pond and "dig the pond around it". When asked why, he replied "So people will always wonder how I got it out on the island !"

 Well, Mr. Hansell did dig the lake on his property, right next to the Poquessing Creek. Then he built a lock between the creek and his pond, so he could fill or drain his lake as needed.

 As planned, he left an island in the middle of the lake, but, while the fire truck idea never worked out, he came up with another idea, just as unique.

 Mr. Hansell placed two 8-foot tall dinosaurs out on the island, facing each other. And, then, around a tree, he wrapped a snake. 

 The dinosaurs and snake were made of cement. They were first shaped from wire mesh and then covered in the cement. 

 The lake isn't big; roughly a city block in size and 4-5 feet deep. It is more on the scale of a large pond. The island is roughly 50 by 100 feet. 

 The small size of the island made the size of the dinosaurs that much more impressive. 

 It is said that Mr. Wanamaker, of department store fame, used to bring some of the underpriveledged children from Philadelphia to the lake, for an afternoon of sun and swimming. 


 Entrance to Dinosaur Lake used to be from a dirt road that came off of Hulmeville Rd., at it's intersection with Cornwells Ave. in Cornwells Heights. Two 4-foot high brick pillars used to mark the entrance. 

 The dirt road ran straight back to the Poquessing Creek and ran alongside it until it came to the lake. The road and the fields it ran through have now been turned into the Village Green neighborhood. 

 Mr. Hansell's family farm is now the Bensalem Country Club, and the lake is still there, on the property. 

 the only place where you can hope to catch a glimpse of the dried up lakebed that was once Dinosaur Lake is from the back of the Franklin Mills Mall parking lot. Go behind what was once the movie theater building and look over the guard rail, into the woods. If you look hard enough, you might see it between the trees. 


 I picked george up then shot over to the location. When we got there, i parked behind the old movie theater and we headed on down the slope in hopes of finding the big dinosaurs and bottles the dinosaurs used. at the bottom of the slope was a creek polluted with trash. we decided to go left along the creek to look for dump sites and dinosaurs. we walked through brambles [] and over empty beer cans. after about a 1/2 mile, i realized there were no bottles or brachiosaurs. and since i didnt have a lighter to light my ciggs, i wanted to walk back. so on the way back, we walked on the other side of the creek. we came across a tire dump with a bunch of old slag in it. no bottles. so we made it back to the spot we started at, and i wanted to go check my truck. i dropped my gear and told george ill be two seconds. i hiked up the hill and when i got to the top, i saw the cop car pulling up. i had encounters with other police officers before, and didnt think nothin of it. i walked over and the two officers asked the question in a philadelphia manner, "watcha doin". i told them me and my buddy were lookin for old bottles. all i got were blank stares and "license and registration." so i went in the truck pulled everything out and they started to grill me to no end. are ya huntin? are ya puttin kegs down there for later? are ya diggin graves? i showed the officers a map, and Gem Trails of Pennsylvania and New Jersey. they said they never heard of anything so crazy in there lives about diggin up old bottles. I told the officers to come back in an hour and ill give them a bottle. the one just replied "only if its full". we laughed and as he pulled away he saw the Bush Cheney sticker on my truck and asked me who i voted for. i replied George W. and he wanted my license back to write me a ticket. they just drove off. i lit up my cigg and went back down. this time we went right instead of left. as we walked i told george about my encounter and we made fun of the non bottle folk. through brambles and over trash, the thought of giant dinosaurs from the turn of the century and the bottles the builders left were getting closer. we walked probably a mile of nothingness along the creek and then realized we are not finding anything anytime soon. walked back (another mile) and got in the truck. i pulled away and off we went. It is unknown if the dinosaurs still stand on the island. 

 circa 1970








 me and george are headin out to a new dump tomorrow that might have some promise. it is extremely close to the pontil one. its actually on the same road. im gonna post some pics tomorrow even if we dont get down to the good stuff, this way you can see it start to finish. the only problem might be gettin permission.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Matt...


 Great story... I guess all the water is gone now, huh?  no sense in bringin your diving gear then[]

 Wayne

 Can't wait to see your photos of your next dig.  You comming up in April for the New England Bottle Show??

 Wayne


----------



## Mainepontil (Jan 21, 2006)

Permission?  Just don't talk religion or politics with them. []


----------



## bearswede (Jan 22, 2006)

*RE: Inappropriate???*

Do any other forum folk think it inappropriate to have a video clip of some would be macho actor elbowing a woman in the face?

 I know it's a movie and kids will be exposed to it in other places, but why should it be here...?


 Ron


----------



## southbassdigger (Jan 22, 2006)

Ron, though new to the forum, I have been lost in glass for many years. In a short time, the forum has become both a refuge as well as an educating tool. On my island, inOhio I am always in search and always appreciate the help this forum provides. Humor and stories between diggers and divers is great! However, politics, religion, and that which you refer to is another. I find your comment well founded.                                                                                                                                                                                                       John.


----------



## tombstone (Jan 22, 2006)

As far as the clip goes... You see, they were late for a bottle show (because the woman had to change clothes ten times), and then she spotted a craft barn and grabbed the wheel in her excitement to go look.  Whether the man's actions were inappropriate is left for you to decide, but I'm sure we can sympathize with the underlying emotion.[]

 THIS IS A JOKE, PERSONAL VIOLENCE TOWARD ANOTHER PERSON SHOULD BE AVOIDED.  And I love women and they should be treated with respect and loved for their differences.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jan 22, 2006)

The clip doesn't bother me. . . it's just a movie.  Although I do agree, why is it on a bottle forum?  But who doesn't like Chuck Norris aka Walker Texas Ranger?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Ron... morning

 He didn't use his elbow... he used the back of his fist!

 Initially, I chuckled... but then wondered why it was inserted and then wondered how he inserted it...[] I wasn't offended by it, but you're right, it's a matter of choice...

 Now, if the woman was Warren in drag... I'd understand it [:-]

 I guess, Politics... religion... political correctness affects all of our everyday lives to some degree.  It's how we deal with it that matters.[]

 You take care Ron... I look forward to meeting you and chatting with you at the bottle show. Maybe we can all go out and raise a glass to eachother after the show.[8D]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't let to much bother me. If it were real I would feel different. 

 I got a kid their age still living with me while he goes to college and his buddies and him do weird stuff all the time. They just do. Their weird.

 WoW! I sound just like my dad 30 years ago!

 And Wayne, I wouldn't be caught dead in that ladys outfit.[:'(]

 It would clash with the color of my eyes.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah... I figured that Warren, but...

 You might get your hair done same as hers![8D]

 This reminds me though,  don't be grabbin my steering wheel when we go driving around!!![:-]

 Wayne


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jan 22, 2006)

well. in reply to the comments...

 i simply wanted a video in reference to a dinosaur. and what greater/tougher dinsouar...THE GREAT AND ALMIGHTY CHUCK NORRIS! unless your as old as chuck [sm=lol.gif]. 

 and bearswede. im sorry if chuck offends you. only if you knew what kids were exposed to. the media doesnt have a clue. the website myspace.com is a place where people, mostly people younger go and post a profile. some peoples profiles are filled with sick sick twisted things. this chuck clip is nothing close to what i have seen. 

 i love education! but humor makes it even better. watch some chaplin films.


----------



## SEEKER of TREASURE (Jan 22, 2006)

HAHAHA!! I THINK YOU'RE ALL A BIT CRAZY BUT IN A GOOD WAY[]. THAT WAS ONE VERY FUN DAY WE HAD LOOKING FOR DINOSAURS! THIS IS THE KIND OF THING THAT HAPPENS TO MANY OF US DIGGERS/TREASURE HUNTERS WHEN OUT LOOKING FOR OLD DUMPS OR OTHER TREASURES. IM SURE THE STORIES ARE ENDLESS![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Hey Hey Matt...

 You're kinda sick... I like that in a person!!!  You wanna hang out with me, Warren, Ron and some of the other guys at the bottle show??

 Love your new signature and at least now I know where Warren has been hanging out...
 on the computer...[:-]

 Wayne


----------



## wberry (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmm. Reminds me of the heading of the New York Times article on Norris: "Strong, Silent, Popular." I'll vote for silent.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jan 23, 2006)

New Hampshire is kinda far. hmmm. my truck eats too much gas, so ill make george drive. 

 we didnt start that new dump yet, nobody was home to get permission.
 but heres some pics of the old dump we dug that day. i didnt wanna start a fresh post cause its not that much.

 trenton nj squat.




 pretty old slip. 




 george found a broken aqua/green horse ointment bottle with an open pontil. []


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jan 23, 2006)

its called silent thunder death.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2006)

> george found a broken aqua/green horse ointment bottle with an open pontil.


 
 Hey, Matt...

 How was that one embossed?

 Ron


----------



## swizzle (Jan 23, 2006)

The movie clip idea would be awesome to see if they showed an awesome or rare bottle just being plucked outta the ground. Wipe off some dirt and show the bottle to the camera. A 10 second or more clip of something like that would be sweet. Jason


----------

